# "Just Because it's New, Doesn't mean it's worth a Damn!"



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

<div id="post_message_664882">The saying in my signature got me again.

Had a light do goofy things on the water the other night. 150 watt HPS from Econo.

Cycling ON /OFF every 2 to 3min.

Changed the bulb. Same thing.









Plunged it in at the house. Same thing....Then it wouldn't work at all.

Took it apart and swapped parts from another light. Even the bulb.

Still no go. Pulled a bulb from the other side of the boat. Frustrated NOW!.

It works.









Put everything back together and made a trip to Lowes. $21.97ea









Bought 2 of them.

Everything is back to norm now. __________________


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it worked out. Do you ever have the problem of the bulb coming loose on you. I have 2 of the Econo lights (horizontal bulbs)...also 150W and the bulbs loosen up and have fell out of the socket before. Tried tightening when hot and cold but still no good. Did'nt know if this is a common problem or just me.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *X-Shark (29/05/2010)*<div id="post_message_664882">Had a light do goofy things on the water the other night. 150 watt HPS from Econo.


Sooooo, where's the rest of the story???

Don't worry, I won't tell Artie.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

> *F|nz (30/05/2010)* Do you ever have the problem of the bulb coming loose on you. I have 2 of the Econo lights (horizontal bulbs)...also 150W and the bulbs loosen up and have fell out of the socket before. Tried tightening when hot and cold but still no good. Did'nt know if this is a common problem or just me.


Put a dab of silicone caulkon the bulb threads and thenscrew it back on.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl04_lblFullMessage">Put a dab of silicone caulkon the bulb threads and thenscrew it back on.


Actually I've heard to just use High Temp RTV and put a dab on the bulb and socket. Kinda like a spot weld.


----------



## ShearWater09 (May 26, 2010)

I saw a flounder light made from a dive light..thought that was a cool light. You can drop it and pick it up later with no probs. They had it mounted to a homemade pipe.


----------

